# know this tool?



## Mike Finley (Apr 28, 2004)

Does anybody know where to find this tool I saw once before, it is I believe a special tool or maybe 2 of them, specially designed just for using with stop valves for sinks and toilets? They seem like a stupid little thing, but I was trying to find them online to look at them again and I can't find them anywhere.


----------



## mickeyco (May 13, 2006)

Not sure, Ridgid makes a tool that does the valves and the lines, they have them at Home Depot.


----------



## Double-A (Jul 3, 2006)

A Ridgid One Stop Wrench?









Kwik-Tite Angle Stop Wrench?









Unversal Handl Wrench?


----------



## MALCO.New.York (Feb 27, 2008)

Here be a bunch........

http://images.google.com/images?cli...hl=en&q=Basin+wrench&btnG=Search+Images&gbv=2


----------



## mickeyco (May 13, 2006)

I found more specific info on the Ridgid site:

Model 2006 
The RIDGID Model No. 2006 Faucet and Sink Installer is a multipurpose under-sink plumbing tool. This tool is used to fasten and remove plastic basin nuts, supply line nuts, along with 7/8" and 1" hex nuts. *The tool also features an aluminum insert for turning angle stop handles*, and another aluminum insert for holding strainer baskets in place. Its extra long construction makes it ideal for hard to reach applications. The RIDGID Model No. 2006 Faucet & Sink Installer is a great addition to any toolbox.









http://www.ridgid.com/Tools/Faucet-Sink-Installer/

Model 2001
Designed to reach and turn plastic mounting nuts on faucets, sprayers, and ballcocks.










http://www.ridgid.com/Tools/Plastic-Nut-Basin-Wrench/


----------



## Mike Finley (Apr 28, 2004)

Hey, thanks so far. It's definitly not a basin wrench, I think it is more along the lines of those Rigid One Stop Wrenches. Those seem familiar in how they look. I though it was 2 pieces, one specifically sized to hold the angle stop and the other to turn the nut, nothing adjustable that I recall, they were made just for the one purpose.

What is a one stop wrench used for?


----------



## Mike Finley (Apr 28, 2004)

> Ridgid Professional Plumbing Tools 97452 2002 One Stop Wrench
> 
> Ingenious way to back up and position the angle of the stop, hold it in place with the lug down the throat of the stop and tighten the larger 5/8" compression nut with the bigger wrench, then later use the smaller 12 point wrench on the 3/8 compression nut, the little inset wrench works on the smaller flat surfaces of 3/8" compression couplings with the line wrench tightening the 3/8" compression nut. When not in use just slide the little wrench into the handle of the big one and screw a few turns and they stay together. Very cool.


I think that is it!


----------



## Putty Truck (Oct 6, 2007)

.,,,,


----------



## 3Kings Plumbing (Jan 2, 2008)

*One stop wrench*

This wrench has 2 parts you can screw them together for storage. This tool is made for compression stops. works great for angle stops but not to well on straight stops. ( the little wrench after taken apart butt end fits into the 3/8 hole and the big wrench side turns the big compression nut. after putting on the supply line the little wrench will tighten up the 3/8 compression nut.)


----------



## Tom M (Jan 3, 2007)

Do they make a special basin wrench for a flat type nut? I had to snug up a 3-piece phister faucet and my basin wrench could not grab the nut. It was about an 1/8" thick and slotted at the ends. I just know there had to be a special tool. Would that plastic ridgid gizmo work?


----------



## rex (Jul 2, 2007)

no speacial tool that i know of a basin wrench will work you just have to jam both of your hands up there hold the end on the wrench and turn the wrench with the other.....

other than that use your fingers ive done that many times and have never had a call back


----------



## Tom M (Jan 3, 2007)

Access was the whole challenge. Its a pedastal and I have big hands


----------



## Double-A (Jul 3, 2006)

tom m said:


> phister faucet


Ah, there is your problem. Price Pfister recommends only Fisher Price brand tools be used in their installation. 

I find the Go Diego Go Rescue tool kit to have just the right tool for the job. Its the blue one next to the yellow one, sold only in the Talking 5-in-1 Rescue Tool Kit.


----------



## Plumber_Pete (Jan 25, 2008)

I love my one stop wrench.


----------



## kgphoto (May 9, 2006)

Mike,
The Onestop tool is Ridgid's answer to another tool. It was like a socket wrench on a straight shaft that was sized to fit the nuts on angle stops. It prevented it from turning while you tightened the compression nut without marring or slipping.

The same company also had a garbage disposal tool that was used to lift up and hold the disposal while you rotated the flange ring.

I think if you ran a search with that info you will find that company.


----------



## Bill (Mar 30, 2006)

This works too!


----------

